# new bee from ms



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, I'm definitely not from your area but I wanted to say hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi. I am Ted from West Point.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome!!!...I'm here in Texas, in what's called the post oak savanna, near the little town of Canton. A big howdy to you!
Rick~LtlWilli


----------



## mpetershat (Mar 22, 2009)

river_rat2005 said:


> hello im a new bee from south mississippi
> anyone else from ms drop me a line


Just joined from outside Hattiesburg.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

hello im in picayune ms


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, I am in Philadelphia, MS

Welcome to Bee Source.

Johnny


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

*hello*

cool how long have you had bees and how do you like it?


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello from North Mississippi. I am located in Thaxton, about 20 miles east of Oxford. Stayed in Picayune while working in Waveland with Eight Days of Hope. You should be in a good area for bees. You are getting into a very interesting hobby. I have had bees off and on for 40 years and have enjoyed them very much. I know you will do the same. Good Luck!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I'm not from Mississippi, but I am one state up...here in Tennessee. I did spend many summers in Mississippi around Hattiesburg, Camp Shelby when I was in the Army National Guard. Just wanted to say hello and welcome.


----------



## Dr.Wax (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi riverrat. I live in Starkville, MS and my hometown is Picayune. My dad who is retired lives there still and is also a first year beekeeper.


----------



## Wits End (May 16, 2009)

Hello from just outside the delta in the Carroll County Hills.


----------

